# Networking   My openvpn tun mode server is always stuck ?



## Brief (Jul 29, 2018)

When I use the IP address(192.168.10.67) to connect to the server (192.168.10.247), my openvpn tun mode server is always stuck ? That is why ?
When I type the command “top htop …”.it is stuck.
This is my /etc/rc.conf:

```
Server@root[~]# cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="Server"
ifconfig_msk0="inet 192.168.10.247 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.10.1"
sshd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_type="open"
gateway_enable="YES"
natd_enable="YES"
natd_interface="msk0"
natd_flags="-dynamic -m"
openvpn_enable="YES"
openvpn_configfile="/usr/local/etc/openvpn/server.conf"
```

My friend said that because the nat is enabled on the network card, there is a reflow？

I don't know if you can make ssh connection without doing nat conversion?

help me,thanks!


----------

